
Show HN: The best 60s tech podcast highlights - adayeo
http://getshuffle.app/newsletter
======
adayeo
One thing that helped me break into Silicon Valley tech when moving here from
Singapore as a PM for Coinbase eons ago was listening to tech & VC podcasts.

Excited to launch Shuffle’s newsletter to help everybody discover the best
ideas and insights from top tech & VC podcasts. Get the top 60-second podcast
highlights in your inbox, a few times a week.

These podcast highlights are currently being curated by folks from Google, FB,
Youtube, Coinbase etc -- comment if you listen to any tech & VC podcast
religiously and if you want to be featured as a curator! We’ll give you early
access to the product.

